# Holst milk test for diagnosing American Foul Brood



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

NewBee . . .

View AFB infected comb under "black light".
Tell me what you see


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, I do not have a "black light".

What would one see if they did though?

Does it glow?

Is that a sure fire way to diagnose AFB scale?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Is that a sure fire way to diagnose AFB scale?*

The extended tongue
The sulferous smell.
The ropyness stage.
Spotted and sunken brood patter
All of the above will indicate AFB.
Ernie


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Yes, those would be the obvious signs of a full blown recent outbreak.

But my initial question was about the holst milk test and if anyone had used it and what they thought about it for a field test method and if it could be used to detect afb scale on old frames if one was concerned about them. 

Many people purchase nucs and starter hives, but who knows where those frames came from or if they used antibiotics prophylactically on them and sometimes the frames may be sort of questionable looking, etc. and I was wondering if that test might be useful in determining if there might be a problem with the frames, etc.

Thanks again for your responses.


----------



## Wolftrainer (May 24, 2009)

*Holst Milk Test*

I use the holst milk test. It has been a 100% accurate for me. I always send a sample of comb to beltsville to comfirm. The one thing I have found is that Beltsville can not test AFB scale. To do the milk test I use the small bathroom cups with one half inch shim milk at room temperature ( you can use 2% milk add 25% water or whole milk add 50% water). Put one cell of active AFB or one cell with scale in the milk, after about 15 minutes if the milk turns clear it is AFB.
In the early stages of AFB there is no order and not all AFB will rope.
I think it is always best to get rid of old dirty comb.
Del


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

*Holst Milk test*

Thank you! This is what I was wondering about. ie- If it worked on scaled cells as well as brood cells as well as the details. And.... it sounds like it does not need to be powdered milk as I had thought from the article I had found on the topic. Also, thanks for clarifying to use only one cell. I was curious as to what the sample test size should be. One more question.... does it work at any stage if you test suspect brood cells or does it need to be progressive before it will work? 

Also, I am curious as to where you learned this test method. (I have yet to hear anybody at any workshop even mention this test when AFB is brought up in discussions.)

Thanks again!





Wolftrainer said:


> I use the holst milk test. It has been a 100% accurate for me. I always send a sample of comb to beltsville to comfirm. The one thing I have found is that Beltsville can not test AFB scale. To do the milk test I use the small bathroom cups with one half inch shim milk at room temperature ( you can use 2% milk add 25% water or whole milk add 50% water). Put one cell of active AFB or one cell with scale in the milk, after about 15 minutes if the milk turns clear it is AFB.
> In the early stages of AFB there is no order and not all AFB will rope.
> I think it is always best to get rid of old dirty comb.
> Del


----------

